# qnyone going to scotland strong man?



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

as the title says anyone going?


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll be there helping out and having a bash at the 'spectator' event..Glen ross will be there as well as a 205kg atlas stone, it won't be in the comp but will be there for the big lads to try out..

Its a really easy event to reach, an hour from glasgow and under 2 hours from manchester..

Its being held as part of Collins' gala day so will cater for familys as well..


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

What competition is it?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Where is it being held?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> What competition is it?


I think the clue is in the title Andy :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

its at collin near dumfries and its this saturday dont know about the start time i know lewis mclean is going dont know if hes competing


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nelly1972 said:


> I'll be there helping out and having a bash at the 'spectator' event..Glen ross will be there as well as a 205kg atlas stone, it won't be in the comp but will be there for the big lads to try out..
> 
> Its a really easy event to reach, an hour from glasgow and under 2 hours from manchester..
> 
> Its being held as part of Collins' gala day so will cater for familys as well..


its about 80 mile from glasgow


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

is it the one where they toss the caber?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> is it the one where they toss the caber?


Naw thats the after party at Pel's hoose:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ah reet:lol::lolole dancing.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I spent 13 year driving an artic all over the UK so i've gotta say its well within easy driving distance..The event is the UK's scotlands strongest man, with the top four going through to the finals in Belfast..Start time is 12.15pm..

Probably a bit short notice for most of you guys but it will be a good show not to be missed..


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Think I'll wait for the final in Belfast.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

its a lovely run down from glasgow straight down the 74

nelly1972 do you know what junction it is? or directions from the motorway?


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi bigbear come of the 74 at Beattock, head for Dumfries on the A701 u'll come to the big roundabout for the bypass about half a mile past tesco, turn left heading for Carlisle go over the next roundabout then left at the next (just following the A75), about 2 mile down the road U'll go onto a dual carriageway (collin bypass),turn left half way along then when in the village the school is on the second left..

Hope that helps mate..


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

just a copy and paste from sugdenbarbell with the results for the guys an gals who couldn't make it up to watch this one

UK's strongest man-Scottish qualifier.

Another excellent competition by Stuart Murray & co at Dumfries.

A pleasant break from tradition in that it didn't rain and nobody left any calluses behind.

Some different events and a real mixed bag of athletes and talents.

Notable by his absence in this comp was two time winner Andy Cairney out through injury but there nonetheless to support and encourage his fellow athletes.

And a welcome addition to the UK's qualifier in the form of four times Scotland's strongest man Christopher Innes (Goose).

A decent sized and loyal if quiet crowd stayed with us throughout the day. The helpers moved with the speed and efficiency of a well oiled machine ensuring that everything was set up and in its place for the athletes.

Big Glen Ross had travelled over to referee the event and gave out very clear and concise instructions, his reffing was fair and strict throughout, and no dummies were spat out at any time.

Opening event: press behind the neck, good to see a different slant on a pressing event away from the usual axle and log. Same set up as the qualifying event in the World's 96, not seen it appearing much since. Last man standing, opening lift 115kg,only one athlete failing, all through on the 120kg ,130kg and 140kg,two out on the 150kg,a further two failing the 155kg,three more out on the 160kg,leaving only Ken,louis,Stevie, Goose and Lee to attempt the 165kg,surprisingly here is where Stevie Cherry dropped out, perhaps the favourite for the press. All four getting the 165kg, but only Lee Allan had the staying power to put up the 170kg, thus establishing a Scottish strongman record in this event.

Turned out to be a fairly exciting event, strange one to predict half way through because many of the guys looked ropey on earlier lifts and stronger on later lifts. I thought we were gonna lose Lee on the 150 but like the rest he seemed to be warming up as the event progressed. I hope we get to see this in a competition again before too long and see this record extended.

Ian Plews no lift 0

Alan Richardson 140 2.5

Gary Burt 140 2.2

Frank Connolly 150 4.5

Martin Bunyan 150 4.5

Stuart Bell 155 7

Bren Powers 155 7

Stuart White 155 7

Stevie Cherry 160 9

Ken Nowicki 165 11

Louis MacLean 165 11

Christopher Innes 165 11

Lee Allan 170 13

Very swiftly onto car deadlift,(straps allowed)estimated weight in the hands around about 300kg,possibly slightly more. Seven guys failing to register a lift but just about everyone giving their all here except for Lee who probably had one more but saw fit not to waste energy attempting to chase Stuart Bell's outstanding eight reps instead beating Goose into second place with four reps

Ian no lift 0

Gary " 0

Frank. " 0

Martin " 0

Stuart W " 0

Stevie " 0

Alan 1 7.5

Bren 1 7.5

Ken 2 9.5

Louis 2 9.5

Goose 3 11

Lee 4 12

Stuart B 8 13

Event three: Farmer's walk. An interesting variation on a strongman staple,120kg for 15m,140kg for 10m and 160kg for 10m.Again everybody giving it their max,a mixture of lungs, legs or grip giving out and only two guys finishing the course, another well thought out and well tested exciting event.

Stuart Bell dnf 120 1

Lee 140 4m 2

Ian 140 4.9m 3

Stuart W 140 81.29s 4

Frank 140 79.00s 5

Martin 140 59.90s 6

Alan 140 27.78s 7

Bren 160 12cm 8

Lewis 160 74cm 9

Gary 160 1.8m 10

Goose 160 3.70m 11

Ken 160 45.16s 12

Stevie 160 40.02s 13

Little break for the guys here where we had a crowd challenge: carry a 70kg keg over 10m course for laps,6 guys, winner did 11 laps, worked up a thirst and won himself a case of beer.

Event four: Medley

240kg duck walk for 15m,carry back 100kg anchor, link to chain and pull 350kg 11m.

Real mixed bag of abilities on this one and the first sign of the guys starting to look tired, some of the guys making the duck walk look tough, chain had to be dragged over the starting line to get a distance. Louis only a few inches off finish line and Goose just taking the time to remind everyone why he's been Scotland's strongest man for the last four years running, the only man to finish with a time of 50.15s.

Stuart B anchor 64.24s 1

Ian anchor 58.28s 2

Stuart W anchor 42.36s 3

Alan 3.70m 4

Lee 3.84m 5

Ken 3.88m 6

Frank 6.67m 7

Martin 7.30m 8

Bren 7.50m 9

Gary 7.70m 10

Stevie 9.46m 11

Louis 10.70m 12

Goose finished 50.15s 13

Fifth event: car carry 15m course

Very heavy car 410kg,another real hard event so soon after medley, guys staring to really flag a bit now.

Frank 2.4m

Stuart W 2.7m

Ian 3.72m

Lee 5.92m

Martin 7.25m

Gary 8.4m

Bren 8.9m

Ken 32.70s

Louis 29.97s

Alan 28.04s

StuartB 27.92s

Stevie 23.39s

Goose 15.32s

Last event: stones

6 stones 110,120,140,150,160 and 180.There was also a challenge stone freshly arrived -210kg,if anyone loaded the 180,they would be allowed 20 secs to retacky before having a go.

As it was only one guy:Stevie Cherry loaded the 180kg,at least 4 or 5 other guys could've put up the 180 fresh but the day had clearly taken its toll on everyone.

Martin 120 12.87s 1

Ian 140 22,26s 2

Alan 140 18.82 s 3

Lee 150 35.35s 4

Stuart W 160 52.37s 5

Frank 160 46.12s 6

Bren 160 45.62 7

Gary 160 45.17s 8

Stuart B 160 45.04s 9

Ken 160 35.46s 10

Goose 160 28.17s 11

Louis 160 27.40s 12

Stevie 180 54.00 13

Louis had the 180kg lapped and up twice but just didn't have enough left to load it,Ken,Goose and all the guys that loaded the 160 still gave the 180 a few serious attempts before calling it a day.

Stevie,urged on by a crowd that had now come to life gave the 210 a couple of decent goes clearing the ground each time.

The comp was officially over and Jeanette Murray as always was diligently adding up the scores, but the guys and the crowd were excited by the big 210 stone and pretty soon the crowd were chanting for big Glen to have a go. Personally I thought this was insane without a warm up, but the Daddy is never one to disappoint a crowd and had a few goes getting it up a few inches each time, as did Goose and Lee, with Lee's attempt getting up at least 10 inches, somebody will be putting up that stone soon enough.

Final places and points

Goose 70

Louis 62.5

Stevie 58

Ken 56.5

Bren 45.5

Stuart B 42

Lee 40

Gary 36.5

Alan 34

Martin 24.5

Frank 23.5

Stuart W 21

Ian 10.

Top 4 qualify for the UKs and were pretty much well clear on points from the others, and will I feel be fairly happy with their performances.

Goose, winning two events and high placing ,will be great to see him doing the UKs this year.

Louis not winning any but consistent in all to get 2nd.

Stevie,two events wins but dropping points on the deadlift.

Ken, consistent throughout barring the drag which cost him points.

Bren, good solid fifth, can't comment on his form as I've never seen him compete In Scotland before.

Stuart Bell will be happy with his 6th place, winning the squat last year and the deadlift this year at 47 years young showing his considerable static strength, but also showing solid progress in the stones.

Lee, misses out on a place this year, under performed on the stones but still comes away with an event win and a Scottish record.

Gary, only 2nd time at this level and showing considerable improvement.

Alan, relative newcomer, slipped in under the radar but making people sit up and take notice now.

Martin, fantastic debut into the opens, under performed in the stones but he can be well happy with his days work.

Frank, still doing the business after a long impressive career in strongman, held back a little I reckon, just doing enough to stay in one piece and be competitive.

Stuart White, first comp in the opens and getting stronger rapidly, much more to come from this guy.

Ian, having qualified twice for the UKs will I think be disappointed with his overall performance, slightly off form today.

That's that, we have a good strong squad to send over to Belfast in August, stay injury free and train hard lads we're all behind you.


----------

